# Copake pick



## THE STIG (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool color,,,


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2014)

pick? I thought it was an auction...


----------



## jkent (Apr 14, 2014)

He picked it out of all the other bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> pick? I thought it was an auction...




Friday was the swap followed by the auction Saturday. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice one, great looking bike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Friday was the swap followed by the auction Saturday. V/r Shawn




still, not sure a swap qualifies as a pick.
what is a pick anyway?


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> still, not sure a swap qualifies as a pick.
> what is a pick anyway?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> still, not sure a swap qualifies as a pick.
> what is a pick anyway?




I'm also slightly uncomfortable with the term pick. I told my wife a while back about how people are often saying "Nice Pick!" on here and so that's what she says now anytime she catches me picking my nose. In this case it may apply though.  For the last three Copake Swaps there has been a guy who's been unloading his collection one trailer load at a time.  He concocted this  brilliant strategy is to arrive at about 10:00, after the rest of the inventory on the field has been thoroughly pawed over and looking pretty beat. He pulls in with his truck and trailer packed to the brim with some pretty good stuff and proceeds to drive a lap around the sheep pasture leading us all like the pied piper.  I'm not proud to admit that I join the ensuing mob jockeying for position and trying to get a hand on anything I may want.  So its very competitive and he generally prices his stuff to sell but the feeding frenzy atmosphere he creates definitely works in his favor. It definitely adds some spice tho the event.  If the price I heard this bike sold for is correct it was a really great deal.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


>




Nice Pick!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 14, 2014)

i picked this up at copake 
"copake pick"   .........   it's the same but different


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


>




It always amazes me how these posts degenerate so quickly! Mike the next time I come to Cali we need to hang out. I'm guessing your love of sophomoric humor is just as sick and perverse as mine! V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2014)

That IS Mike.................!!!


----------

